

Is Firebase secure even with your code on client-side? - comscikid

I&#x27;m new to web development and am looking into using Firebase to get an application up and running. I was looking at the tutorials, and wondering if Firebase is safe? In the client-side code, you set up a reference to your Firebase data store.<p>Is this safe? The information is public (on the JS files), so what&#x27;s stopping someone from copying your code and writing to your Firebase server?
======
poseid
You can set permissions on collection in Firebase, see e.g.
[http://thinkingonthinking.com/build-your-email-list-with-
fir...](http://thinkingonthinking.com/build-your-email-list-with-firebase/) \-
additionally, you can provide OAuth authentication, and have user modify their
own data.

